# Cross country crit



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, New Zealand just has amazing XC riders! That horse is absolutely flying in that first pic! Your position is fantastic. Deep in the tack, but enough out of the saddle to let him do his job. Your leg is back a little on that last one coming out of the ditch, but I'm in no position to pick on your form. I could never jump that stuff, at least not yet!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

No critique from me. I just wish I could have a horse like yours!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Ditto, ditto, ditto. 

Your horse is a spectacular athlete, and you do a wonderful job of staying with him while staying out of his way. 

The only change I would suggest is to work on dropping your hand down gradually and working towards a longer release and eventually an automatic. I think I can see your right hand over the top of his neck in the first pic. If you're using a short crest release so you can grab a little mane in the air to keep up of his back, never mind what I just said. (I would most certainly be doing the same thing with that horse's jump.)


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

No critique here, but that first pic is amazing!!


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm jealous- very nice pics!


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

maura said:


> Ditto, ditto, ditto.
> 
> Your horse is a spectacular athlete, and you do a wonderful job of staying with him while staying out of his way.
> 
> The only change I would suggest is to work on dropping your hand down gradually and working towards a longer release and eventually an automatic. I think I can see your right hand over the top of his neck in the first pic. If you're using a short crest release so you can grab a little mane in the air to keep up of his back, never mind what I just said. (I would most certainly be doing the same thing with that horse's jump.)


 
Just looked at a bigger version of the pic but thats just his wild mane not my hand haha. Why do you say i need a longer release just curious? I used to have a problem of over releasing and it seems i am slowly getting better though i didnt think it was interfering??
*runs to find pic of my old release....*

















Or is this better (i think its longer than the XC one)












Thanks to everyone who likes my pony =D


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup in the old pics you were definitely over releasing!

When I say longer release, I actually mean bring your hand down slightly and an equal amount closer to the saddle, not such an exaggerated broken line. You're such a tight, capable rider; I don't think you need a true crest release

Short release = hands half way up the neck. Long release = hands closer to the withers.


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Heres some more my mate took


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Holy cats...you look amazing! Keep up the good work! You and your horse look like a great team


----------



## KiwiGal77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Where abouts in NZ is that? LOVE the massive tripple bar you have as first pic!!! 

Overall the pictures look great - the horse is a very talented and scopey jumper, you're position looks very secure and you certainly aren't hindering the horses jump in any way at all. I agree that more of an automatic release could be used, so your hands will go more towards the horses mouth rather than up the neck, therefore keeping the straight line from elbow to bit.

The only thing I can notice is landing from that big hedge, just watch you don't get left behind and end up sitting on the horses back. I know it's hard to stay off their backs when they have a jump like this - my guy is the same, he really throws his back end away on landing like your horse is and you feel like you're going to get thrown forwards unless you really sit back. Sometimes it can unblance the horse and make their back end drop down too soon on landing - can cause a back rail of an oxer to go in show jumping. Bit hard to tell from that angle whether or not your seat is actually touching the saddle, you just look a little behind the movement - but you certainly aren't getting the horses way whichh is the main point.

What height do you compete him? He would easily do at least novice or 2* course going by those photos!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

he's defo getting over those XC jumps which is the whole idea!
show jumping looks good too, its great that you are incoorperating 'crest release' but it is a little OTT. The 1st picture shows you jumping a smaller jump than in the 2nd and 3rd and your jumping position is the same. You should try jumping more naturally so that you jump in the same way your horse does and try not to throw yourself at it as it tends to but the horse off balance. 
Not the best wording i know but i hope you know what i mean. Love your pony, is he really just a pony, he is certainly jumping like a horse


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I think by automatic release they are referring to one like I am using on my avatar. When your hand is above the bulge of your horse's neck, it can interfere with the rider being able to move with the horse's mouth. It can cause a slight jarring on the mouth.
A longer release doesn't mean your hands are further up the neck.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

All I have to say is, shorts? OMG.


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Hahah yea shorts! haha always do it!
Speedy, the sj pics are way older than the XC ones i have posted....
Kiwi thats at waeranga (Sp) In Te Kawhata which is on the auckland side of Waikato.
He is ottb so hadn't done anything when i got him and he has been heaps of work so we havent competed much yet. Have done a few ode's at training, his lattest (4th?) we got 2nd overall. I have done a little SJ over winter aswell but just ponyclub stuff upto 1.05m but have schooled tracks up to 1.15m and have jumped him 1.40m. I am senior rider at SJ Champs this weekend too so that will be good for us and that gets to about 1.20m i have heard.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Where is your safety vest?


----------



## KiwiGal77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well he looks like he is going to have a very competitive career with you in the future with a bit more milage . Very nice horse, and good luck at SJ Champs, where's it being held? From memory we got to about 1.15-1.20m in the jump-off in the Sth Island SJ Champs, that was about 3-4yrs ago.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Awsome!!!!


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Where is your safety vest?


Safety vest?????
haha not a fan, only wear one when i have to.


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Bumpity =D


----------

